# Steam iOS / Android Offizielle Version erschienen



## BiOhAzArD87 (27. Januar 2012)

Valve hat gestern endlich eine Steam Version für Mobile Geräte rausgebracht.
Diese wurde von Steam Usern schon mehrfach verlangt und nun ist sie endlich da.
 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Die App befinde sich zurzeit noch in einer geschlossene Betaphase.*
*Wer daran Teilnehmen will, muss die App runterladen, sich bei Steam einloggen warten bis man eine Einladung bekommt.*

*
Download:*
iOS Version 
Compatible with  iPhone 3GS, iPhone 4, iPhone 4S, iPod touch (3rd generation), iPod touch  (4th generation) and iPad.
Requires iOS 4.0 or later.

*Valve arbeitet zurzeit an einem Update so das auch das iPhone 3G und der iPod touch 2G unterstützt werden.*
Quelle

Android Version
Erforderliche Android-Version:2.1 oder höher



Zurzeit hat Valve 3 Features vom "großen Bruder" der Steam Desktop Variante in die App implementiert. Und zwar:

*Steam Store:*
Steam Katalog durchforsten
Wunschliste (betrachten / bearbeiten)
Games kaufen (für Windows und Mac) 


*Community:*
Chat
Freunde (sehen wer Online ist und wer was Spiel)
Gruppen (seine eigenen Gruppen betrachten und nach neuen Suchen)
Aktivität von Freunden (Wer hat gerade was gekauft, Artikel kommentiert, Errungenschaft freigeschaltet ...)


*News Feeds:*
Steam News (Offizielle News rund um Steam)
Syndizierte News (News von anderen Seiten zu Steam Themen)


Ob Valve in absehbarer Zeit die App noch erweitert oder sogar Spiele für iOS / Android rausbring steht zurzeit noch nicht fest.


Eine Besondertheit der App ist, dass man gleichzeitig am Rechner und in der App Online sein kann.
Wenn man mit einem Freund gerade was am schreiben ist und man z.B Satz 1 vom PC aus schreibt und 
Satz 2 von der App, wird der Chat automatisch Synchronisiert so das auf allen Geräten das ganze 
Gespräch angezeigt wird.

*Neu hinzugekommen ist auch ein neuer Online Status so das man sehen kann ob jemand vor dem Rechner sitzt oder sich nur Mobil angemeldet hat.*

Nur mit der Mobil App online: 
*Name - Online auf Mobilgerät*


Auf PC/Mac und der Mobil App online:
*NAME - Online Mobil*

Nur am PC/Mac online:
*Name - Online*



*Wer zur Beta eingeladen wird, bekommt auch gleichzeitig noch eine Einladung für Freunde zum Verschenken, ähnlich der "Steam Gifts"*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer Interesse hat bitte Melden, eine Einladung habe ich noch übrig.
Einladung bereits vergeben



*Anbei noch ein paar Fotos der iOS Version (iPhone 4)*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Quelle:*
Steam for Mobile Devices  (Offiziele Seite)
Valve Announces Mobile Steam App (Closed Beta) (Steam Forum)
​


----------



## streetjumper16 (27. Januar 2012)

Wurde aber auch mal Zeit 
Bin mal gespannt wie es wird bzw. ist ^^

Hast du vielleicht noch eine Einladung ?

Grüße


----------



## Adam West (27. Januar 2012)

Wozu braucht man das?


----------



## streetjumper16 (27. Januar 2012)

Adam West schrieb:


> Wozu braucht man das?




Vielleicht um mal im Store zu stöbern wenn man unterwegs ist oder mal unterwegs was kaufen will !?


----------



## Bennz (27. Januar 2012)

schade da binn ich wohl zu spät


----------



## Gast1111 (27. Januar 2012)

Gleich mal angemeldet 
Ist ja nice, aber ohne Tablet Anpassung


----------



## jensi251 (27. Januar 2012)

Ich will das für Windows Phone haben.


----------



## Dark Messiah (27. Januar 2012)

ich bräuchte noch ne einladung


----------



## Gamefruit93 (27. Januar 2012)

Endlich keine Abklatschversionen mehr aus dubiosen Quellen. 
Freue mich schon auf die Final.


----------



## Adam West (27. Januar 2012)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Vielleicht um mal im Store zu stöbern wenn man unterwegs ist oder mal unterwegs was kaufen will !?



Hey das war ne ernste Frage^^ So sehr beschäftige ich mich mit Steam nicht


----------



## fac3l3ss (27. Januar 2012)

Und wie schaue ich in den UK Store? =3


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Whoosaa (27. Januar 2012)

Sehr nice. 
Danke für die News, sonst hätte man das überhaupt nicht bemerkt..^^

Gleich mal angemeldet, mal schauen wann die Email kommt. Wie lange dauert das so im Durchschnitt?


----------



## Sperrfeuer (27. Januar 2012)

Adam West schrieb:
			
		

> Wozu braucht man das?



Wenn man nicht nach Hause kommt, sei es aufgrund von Arbeit oder Urlaub, aber gerade irgend ein geiles Spiel  im Angebot ist.


----------



## Gast1111 (27. Januar 2012)

Das ging aber auch schon früher 
Welcome to Steam

mfg


----------



## Adam West (27. Januar 2012)

Na ich nahm an, das bei Steam mit credit card eingekauft wird, ist das sicher per mobile?


----------



## Pal_Calimero (27. Januar 2012)

Gut, wenn ein geiles Spiel im Angebot ist - kann dann ich das verstehen. Aber wenn ich unterwegs bin möchte ich nichts von Spielen/PC oder sonstwas hören


----------



## BiOhAzArD87 (27. Januar 2012)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Wie lange dauert das so im Durchschnitt?



Gestern hat es ca. ne Stunde gedauert.
Ist nur die frage ob Valve mehrmals am Tag Einladungen verschickt oder nur einmal am Tag


----------



## CrashStyle (27. Januar 2012)

poppt die Meldung dann auf dem Display auf!?


----------



## Seabound (27. Januar 2012)

Ich war schon ein halbes Jahr nimmer bei Steam angemeldet. Was soll ich da mit dem Ding auf meinem Galaxy?


----------



## snajdan (27. Januar 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Ich war schon ein halbes Jahr nimmer bei Steam angemeldet. Was soll ich da mit dem Ding auf meinem Galaxy?



Ist auch nur was für Leute die Steam regelmäßig nutzen. Daher finde ich deine(n) Kritik/Kommentar hier unpassend.

Ansonsten eine geile und offiziele "Alternative" Richtig gut


----------



## Whoosaa (27. Januar 2012)

snajdan schrieb:
			
		

> Ist auch nur was für Leute die Steam regelmäßig nutzen. Daher finde ich deine(n) Kritik/Kommentar hier unpassend.



Nicht aufregen, einfach Melde-Button klicken.

Habe immer noch keine Mail..


----------



## Snake7 (27. Januar 2012)

Was hat der News schreiber genommen?
Offizell und closed Beta in einem Satz.


----------



## AeroX (27. Januar 2012)

Sehr coole Sache, wird aufjeden fall mal die Tage geladen!


----------



## BiOhAzArD87 (27. Januar 2012)

Snake7 schrieb:


> Was hat der News schreiber genommen?
> Offizell und closed Beta in einem Satz.


 
Wo soll dieser Satz sein ?
Und selbst wenn was wäre daran falsch ?

Eine offizielle App von Valve die sich noch im Beta Stadium befindet.

Was hast du genommen ?


----------



## Citynomad (27. Januar 2012)

Irgendwie kann ich mich da nicht einloggen... Ich soll den Code eingeben, um den Account zu verifizieren, den ich per Mail bekommen habe aber dann kommt ne Fehlermeldung, dass ich angeblich nicht mit dem Internet verbunden bin.  Strange.


----------



## The Nemesis (27. Januar 2012)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> Das ging aber auch schon früher
> Welcome to Steam
> 
> mfg


 Für Freundes- oder Gruppen-Chats war das aber nicht geeignet


----------



## Anchorage (28. Januar 2012)

Vllt macht Steam ja noch eine Unterstützung für Android und Ios Spiel währe höchste zeit.


----------



## EnergyCross (28. Januar 2012)

Anchorage schrieb:


> Vllt macht Steam ja noch eine Unterstützung für Android und Ios Spiel währe höchste zeit.


 
du weißt, dass steam nur eine *Vertriebsplattform* ist? Steam selber entwickelt keine spiele. wenn dann müsste Valve und die ganzen anderen, die bei steam unter vertrag (?) sind etwas neues entwickeln. 

ich könnte mir aber vorstellen, dass ein paar games aus dem market in steam auch vorkommen, z.B. GTA3


----------



## CooperakaTigger (28. Januar 2012)

Die App interessiert mich auch! Will die unbedingt testen


----------



## Seabound (28. Januar 2012)

Toll. Dann kann ich unterwegs so kucken, was ich für Spiele in meiner Bibliothek hab. Geile Sache!  Falls ich ma vergessen sollte, dass ich irgendwann ma Portal gezockt hab und so... Kann ja immer ma passieren.


----------



## mannefix (28. Januar 2012)

Der Sinn der App erschließt sich mir auch nicht 100%. Will Steam denn IOS Spiele vermarkten?


----------



## Gast20141208 (28. Januar 2012)

Also praktisch wäre es schon, denn mit der App könnte man sich die verbilligten Games kaufen, ohne den PC einzuschalten und wenn der Chat mit einer Push-Funktion verbunden ist, kann man auch zu einem Spiel eingeladen werden. 

Wenn man aber kein Interesse an dieser App hat, braucht man sie auch nicht runter zu laden.


----------



## Seabound (28. Januar 2012)

Wenn ich über die app von unterwegs zu hause nen download starten könne, wärs ok. Nachdem man sich spontan zum kauf von nem spiel entschlossen hat. Aber der rechner zu hause läuft ja auch nicht immer...


----------



## oldsql.Triso (28. Januar 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Wenn ich über die app von unterwegs zu hause nen download starten könne, wärs ok. Nachdem man sich spontan zum kauf von nem spiel entschlossen hat. Aber der rechner zu hause läuft ja auch nicht immer...


 
Man könnte den auch starten über'n Remotezugriff, bloß wäre das mir zu unsicher. Die ganze App finde ich auch nicht schlüssig. Jeder Deal läuft eigentlich immer solange, dass man genug Zeit hat, fix Abends den Einkauf zu erledigen. Wäre für mich, wenn ich echtes Smartphone hätte, nur wieder ein Resourcenkiller. Und meist sucht man ja auch gezielt nach Spielen und da hätte ich keine Lust auf meine 2Zoll da zu starren und das klein Gedruckte zu lesen. 

Aber, jeder wie er mag.

P.S.: Ich empfinde auch 4,65Zoll für klein, also die Schriftdarstellung.


----------



## zøtac (28. Januar 2012)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Wenn man aber kein Interesse an dieser App hat, braucht man sie auch nicht runter zu laden.


 Noch, aber schon bald muss man sich für jedes Spiel Steam aufs Handy holen 
Mehr Abstürze, mehr Fehlermeldungen jetzt sogar auf Mobilen Plattfromen!


----------



## Gast20141208 (28. Januar 2012)

Kein Problem, in der Zeit, wo dann Steam spackt, zock ich auf einer meiner Konsolen.


----------



## Whoosaa (28. Januar 2012)

Hat eigentlich irgendeiner seit gesten Mittag 'ne Mail bekommen? Habe immer noch keine..


----------



## Bennz (28. Januar 2012)

nope keine mail :/


----------



## !!!Kenny!!! (28. Januar 2012)

Bräuchte auch noch eine Einladung sonst gehts nicht
Das wäre mal ne gute ab und nicht immer diese dubiosen abklatsche


----------



## RKO (28. Januar 2012)

Ihr kriegt die Einladung nicht per Mail, wenn ihr euch bei Steam einloggt kriegt ihr eine Benachrichtigung das die Einladung in eurem Inventar ist.


----------



## xx00xx00xx (28. Januar 2012)

Och man wiso läuft die App nicht mehr auf dem Ipod touch 2G


----------



## Liza (29. Januar 2012)

Uii, das ist echt toll. So kann ich auch mal von unterwegs schauen was so für neue Angebote bei Steam sind. Echt klasse, war schon lange überfällig so eine App.

Kleiner Tipp für alle die nicht freigeschaltet sind, einfach App laden und sich versuchen einzuloggen. Ist man nicht freigeschaltet, erscheint eine Meldung das man vorgemerkt wird und demnächst Bescheid per Email bekommt.


----------



## KOF328 (29. Januar 2012)

Man bekommt einfach keine einladung -_-


----------



## #tnb | Hannibal (29. Januar 2012)

Hab heute morgen die Einladung bekommen, 
super sache!


----------



## Nemesis_AS (29. Januar 2012)

Nailgun schrieb:
			
		

> Also praktisch wäre es schon, denn mit der App könnte man sich die verbilligten Games kaufen, ohne den PC einzuschalten und wenn der Chat mit einer Push-Funktion verbunden ist, kann man auch zu einem Spiel eingeladen werden.
> 
> Wenn man aber kein Interesse an dieser App hat, braucht man sie auch nicht runter zu laden.



Das mit der Push Funktion wäre natürlich Top!
Finde die Idee auch Super und werd die App. mal antesten.


----------



## Whoosaa (29. Januar 2012)

#tnb | Hannibal schrieb:


> Hab heute morgen die Einladung bekommen,
> super sache!


 
Ich immer noch nicht! Sauerei..


----------



## fac3l3ss (29. Januar 2012)

xx00xx00xx schrieb:


> Och man wiso läuft die App nicht mehr auf dem Ipod touch 2G


 Finde ich auch blöd... 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## BiOhAzArD87 (29. Januar 2012)

Valve arbeitet bereits an einem Update für iOS so das auch ältere Apple Geräte unterstützt werden. (z.B. iPhone 3G und iPod Touch 2G
Updat soll im laufe der Woche rauskommen.



> So wird etwa die nächste Version für das iOS, die für kommende Woche  geplant ist, auch das iPhone 3G, 3GS und den iPod Touch der zweiten  Generation unterstützen.


Quelle : Half Life Portal



> This appears to have been an oversight on our part.  The next release  should be flagged to be compatible with the 3G, 3GS and 2nd Gen iPod  Touch.


Quelle: Valve


----------



## Lorin (30. Januar 2012)

Jetzt bitte noch ne HD version fürs iPad und dann passt das.


----------



## Markusretz (30. Januar 2012)

Ich warte immer noch auf eine Einladung.
Habt ihr die letzten zwei bis drei Tage eine bekommen? (Nach erscheinen der News auf der Mainseite?)

Gruß Markus


----------



## Whoosaa (30. Januar 2012)

Gerade eben habe ich sie bekommen.  Endlich..


----------



## EnergyCross (30. Januar 2012)

per benachrichtigung im client oder email?


----------



## Whoosaa (30. Januar 2012)

Client.  Per Mail kommt gar nichts..

Habe jetzt also noch eine Einladung frei, wer sich noch nicht angemeldet hat - PN, für alle anderen dürfte es die Tage kommen, bei mir hat es jetzt 2 gedauert.


----------



## Radhad (31. Januar 2012)

Ich musste 2 Tage warten, bis die Einladung im Client auftauchte.

Das einzige, was wirklich nervt ist, dass der Chat nur im Vordergrund funktioniert - beim iPhone 4. Geht die App in den Hintergrund, ist man denke ich direkt offline. Push-Benachrichtigungen gibt es nicht. Das sollte auf jedenfall noch integriert werden, dass man per Mobile Client erreichbar ist, so wie Facebook das auch macht mit dem kleinen Handy-Symbol.


----------



## Whoosaa (31. Januar 2012)

Also bei Android ist man, solange man die App nicht in-app schließt, auch online, wenn sie im Hintergrund läuft. 
Hat dann so ein kleines Steam-Zeichen oben in der Notification Zeile, sodass man schnellen Zugang drauf hat.


----------



## Nemesis_AS (31. Januar 2012)

Hatte die Freischaltung auch 2 Tage nach Anmeldung
Bin, bis jetzt, mal zufrieden mit der App.!
Und da es ja ne Beta ist, wird sich bestimmt funktional noch was tun.


----------



## Markusretz (31. Januar 2012)

Bei mir funktioniert es nun auch. Wunderbar.....
Ich lese immer wieder, dass bei freigeschalteten noch freie Einladungen vorhanden seinen. Wo sieht man diese?
Ich bin jetzt nicht so der Steamprofi und gefunden habe ich nichts


----------



## EnergyCross (31. Januar 2012)

Kann das sein, dass die app jetzt nichtmehr eine closed beta ist? Hab eben aktualisiert und das steht in der app-beschreibung

ich kann mich aber nicht einloggen..


----------



## cann0nf0dder (1. Februar 2012)

also ab heute isses offiziell für alle verfügbar, auf meinem desire läufts einwandfrei


----------



## whaaaa (1. Februar 2012)

Finde die App echt gut, gab ja vorher immer nur die inoffiziellen die keine Chatfunktion hatten.
Seit gestern komm ich auch endlich mit dem Handy on und bin echt zufrieden. Alles ist recht übersichtlich, man kann chatten und sieht die aktuellen Angebote falls man den PC nicht an hat


----------



## Spone (12. Februar 2012)

ich hoffe es kommt auch noch eine version für wp7


----------

